# F-22 vs Mig29



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I have a particular type of large black shiny-butt bee (not wasp) that is flying sorties over my hives and picking off my HB's mid-air. I have actually observed a mach-3 chase where the HB was making alien-spaceship 90 degree evasive manuvers, pulling 9 g's easy with shiny-butt right on his tail matching turn-for-turn.

There is a ground nest of some bumble bees 40 feet from my hives, but other than matching each other size-wise, I'm not noticing the bright yellow collar typical of the BB, and the BB's I observe around the yard are much slower and (yes) bumbling than these raptors. They much more resemble carpenter bees (yes, I am very familiar with both).

Any ideas?


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Could it have been a Bald-Faced Hornet or Robber Fly?


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

Another link that sounds like what you are describing. Scroll down on the page a bit to the Bumblebee mimic.

http://www.cirrusimage.com/Flies_robber.htm


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I would guess it is a robber fly. TK


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I managed to bring one down with my hand-fired stinger missile (tennis racket) after repeated attempts & unknown cost to the millitary budget (took a bad hit in one of the engine air-intake vents).

They are definitely bumble bees, as I have researched the issue.

SOooo. I have looked for some sort of reference for their predatory nature, and came up blank. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it a protectionary response for their adjacent hive? Is a competative response re pollen/nectar? Are they using the bees as a food source - either their bodies, or the goddies the HB's are returning to the hive?

A questioning mind wants to know.


----------



## teebo (Jan 26, 2008)

How about a pic?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sounds like classic carpenter bee to me. Very territorial. I have them here and have seen them chase the honey bees.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I would say bumble bee mimic, depending on where you live. If so, yes they are eating your bees! Keep that tennis racket (land to air missile) handy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Except those don't have shiny butts!


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol. Missed that part... hoodswoods, did you get a pic of the bandit after taking it down? Was it white faced with a shiny butt, partially hairy/partially slick like a mimic, or shaped like a robber fly? What about size? 

In the right light, I guess any butt can seem shiny... lol.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Must have been the chemtrail playing tricks on his visual!


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

:lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with Barry. Most likely a carpenter bee.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

A new species - moon beeinch:

It's a bee, see? Double wing set. Not a fly (ie robber/mimic) single wing.

We have both - carpenter & bumble, have plenty of bald-faced & perhaps european (or something just as big and mean-looking?) wasps rarely.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Seeing hair on the abdomen leads me to believe it's a Bombus, but its behavior is more like a Carpenter.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I've killed literally hundreds of carpenter bees at a way-back-in-the-woods cabin we rent every year. It's kind of a sport while enjoying my morning coffee. A lot of them were a bit furry on the back side like the one in the picture.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

At first glance, I would say bb... but could you take another pic of it sit beside a quarter? This would help us determine the exact size. Thanks!


----------

